# Chaotic piano piece



## demiangel

I've recently been reading about a lot of the musical ideas elaborated in the 20th century and tried to make a piano piece incorporating some of them with the idea that the divine uses chaos to create newer, more complex orders where they would just peter off into entropy without an invisible hand involved, thus we can use atonality, chaos, and dissonance without running afoul of God, since he may choose to use such things for his own ends, whatever they may be.

Anyways, I think music reflects one's worldview, so that's why I say where I'm coming from.

I'm just a guy living on the fringes who likes to make music, so here you go. Let me know what you think!

Sacred Chaos.mp3

(BTW, I don't think this would be easy to play on a real piano, and for now, it's not.)


----------



## MJTTOMB

Especially with modern works, sheet music is somewhat of a must if you want to get the best constructive feedback possible.


----------



## demiangel

Not much to look at, I suppose it could be made to look better but here's the sheet music


----------

